# How tight is too tight for new loafers



## Crue4 (Jun 1, 2010)

Grabbed a pair of Cole Haan Air Aiden bit loafers and they are pretty snug in the top of the foot and the pinky toe area.. unfortunately I can't find them in a "wide" in my size anywhere and I have never bought a "wide" in any other style.. and the 1/2 size larger is simply too long in toe and moves on my heel..

My question is exactly how much will they stetch/give in the areas I mentioned that are the problem? And I know loafers at first are to be snug, but these are uncomfortable snug to slightly too snug at the moment.. Would a shoe stetch by a cobbler help?

I liked the mahogany color that is why I grabbed them. Any thoughts for a newbie. Thanks,


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Crue4 said:


> Grabbed a pair of Cole Haan Air Aiden bit loafers and they are pretty snug in the top of the foot and the pinky toe area.. unfortunately I can't find them in a "wide" in my size anywhere and I have never bought a "wide" in any other style.. and the 1/2 size larger is simply too long in toe and moves on my heel..
> 
> My question is exactly how much will they stetch/give in the areas I mentioned that are the problem? And I know loafers at first are to be snug, but these are uncomfortable snug to slightly too snug at the moment.. Would a shoe stetch by a cobbler help?
> 
> I liked the mahogany color that is why I grabbed them. Any thoughts for a newbie. Thanks,


I've had some success with DIY stretching. They sell stretchers at target, they look like shoe trees, for like 8 bucks.

The key is to only stretch a little at a time and let it sit for a few hours/ overnight. Repeat as needed being careful not to overstretch.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

If they are on the order of a half size too tight, you could try a method I learned in the Army. Wet a pair of thick socks - like cotton athletic socks or Wigwam wool. Try not to wet the bottoms of the socks, but you probably will to some degree. Be sure to wet all around the tops and sides. Put the loafers on over the wet socks and walk them dry. It usually works. Good luck.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I would wear them for a few days before I thought about having them stretched (especially if you don't normally wear a wide). If, after wearing them for a few days, they are still tight then you might think about taking them to a reputable cobbler and pointing out the trouble spots. I learned my lesson with a pair of Bass Weejun loafers. I changed to a wide width and they stretched out too much. Granted, they were Weejuns and apparently have a reputation for stretching a bit but now I give new shoes a few extra wearings before going to the cobbler. 

You might try wearing them with two pairs of socks for a couple of wearings. That might stretch them enough without resorting to the professional.


----------



## Crue4 (Jun 1, 2010)

All good ideas, and I will try each of them actually in succession to hopefully get the feel that I want.. thanks guys.


----------



## DCdave (Jul 19, 2006)

I have had some success with using a size larger shoe tree, which I suppose is a similar strategy as a shoe stretcher.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Moccasin style shoes tend to reshape, as much as stretch, on wearing, so I would agree to wear them around the house with thicker sox first.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

godan said:


> If they are on the order of a half size too tight, you could try a method I learned in the Army. Wet a pair of thick socks - like cotton athletic socks or Wigwam wool. Try not to wet the bottoms of the socks, but you probably will to some degree. Be sure to wet all around the tops and sides. Put the loafers on over the wet socks and walk them dry. It usually works. Good luck.


We used to do this in the 80s with new Weejuns. They were so stiff and clunky when new that they needed drastic break-in measures. Sizing and fit was inconsistent. The way to get a good fit was to buy them small and stretch them out to the shape of your foot. They looked better that way too, less clunky.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Most reliable shoemakers strongly discourage wearing shoes that do not fit. I would go the shoe stretcher route. I have had better success stretching for length, however, than I have for width.

FWIW despite changes in ownership Cole Haan has been making narrow shoes for 30 years. Even back in the 70s-80s they were too narrow for my only slightly wide feet.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I've had good results with the Kiwi stretcher product, which is really just alcohol in a spray can. I spray it in and wear the shoes, or put in shoe trees.

My experience too is that moccasin-type shoes do stretch a bit with wear, so don't be discouraged.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had similar fit issues with shoe purchases in the past. Unfortunately, I have tried many of the suggestions recommended here and none of them did enough to make the shoe comfortable enough to wear. Now, no matter how much I like a shoe, I never buy it if I can't try it on in a store and then the shoe fits well out of the box. I have ordered sizes not in stock, to try on in the store upon arrive before I purchase them. I have ordered shoes mail order and always been disappointed on the fit. A good shoe repair shop can stretch your poor fitting shoes and you might get lucky. Try that and if you still don't like the fit, you are out of luck. Don't put up with the pain and agony of shoes that don't fit well. Live is too short for that.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Now, no matter how much I like a shoe, I never buy it if I can't try it on in a store and then the shoe fits well out of the box.


Good advice, indeed. Buying shoes online is iffy. Best to go to a real store, if you can. You need to get measured by someone who knows what he's doing, and you need to try the shoes on.

DJ


----------

